# hows my form videos



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

hi, im not sure these videos show enough. if not i will retake them

any help on my form if its bad would be appriciated thanks


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Vids private mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesn't play says it's private.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry lads im trying to figure it out lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

it's working now


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bench isn't bad.

Squat is terrible, I'll have time later to be a little more detailed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

both look pretty bad to me .


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

If that's a squat then I'm Jay Cutler.

Hold on for Matt or Ewens advice they will see you right.

Call me old fashioned but a squat to me is **** to the floor.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I thought it looked ok...


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

looks pritty bad from were im sitting mate... google some videos check forms/techniques ( gona end up doing your self no favours training like this)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Magnum26 said:


> I thought it looked ok...


lol .

View attachment 92531


notice how children squat with good form from birth its just as we age we get lazy .

matt will see you right though .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks lads. glad i asked now. i would never have changed anything

i cant squat a$$ to ground because my knees cant take it. i was trying to do parallel but i can see im not going down far enough. i shall lighten the weight to get down more.

i'll wait and see what tips mattgriff can give me cheers

as for the bench has anybody got any pointers. i dont know what im doing wrong so i little more detail than saying it is bad would be appriciated :thumbup1:

thanks again lads


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol .
> 
> View attachment 92531
> 
> ...


hopefully before 6 oclock as im training then including squats and bench


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Bench isn't bad.
> 
> Squat is terrible, I'll have time later to be a little more detailed.


good man, thanks mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

safc49 said:


> hopefully before 6 oclock as im training then including squats and bench


bench isnt as bad but i would bring hands a little closer and keep elbows tucked in .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

is a$$ to floor squatting not for olympic lifting, i didnt think the average joe needed to do this?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> bench isnt as bad but i would bring hands a little closer and keep elbows tucked in .


i'll watch it now mate thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

safc49 said:


> is a$$ to floor squatting not for olympic lifting, i didnt think the average joe needed to do this?


would you do half a bicep curl ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> would you do half a bicep curl ?


Most people do 

OP it doesnt look like your flexibility will let you do atg squats yet and the weight looked way to heavy so maybe thats why your knees dont like it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Most people do
> 
> OP it doesnt look like your flexibility will let you do atg squats yet and the weight looked way to heavy so maybe thats why your knees dont like it.


im gona take some weight off so i can get down more mate, i'll try this later today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> would you do half a bicep curl ?


i dont understand box squatting then. why waste time box squatting if its not a full squat? at some point you'll have to do a full squat and like myself if you having been doing it correctly your going to be weaker doing a full squat because your body isnt used to it


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ewen said:


> bench isnt as bad but i would bring hands a little closer and keep elbows tucked in .
> 
> Any reason for the elbow tucked in? When i bench pressi try to keep my elbow's out feels it works the pec's more?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

safc49 said:


> i dont understand box squatting then. why waste time box squatting if its not a full squat? at some point you'll have to do a full squat and like myself if you having been doing it correctly your going to be weaker doing a full squat because your body isnt used to it


you box squat to perfect form or help sticking points its a tool .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

baggsy said:


> less stress on the fragile shoulder joints .


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Can't tell too much from the bench but doesn't look too bad.

Squat is a shocker, recently had to pull up a pt in the gym who had a guy doing an almost identical squat, embarassing stuff.

Look up videos on how to squat in youtube, lots of different versions, find one that suits your particular goals.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Bench isn't bad.
> 
> Squat is terrible, I'll have time later to be a little more detailed.


Agreed with this. Check my journal for video I've uploaded today. You should be getting to about the depth im getting to


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Agreed with this. Check my journal for video I've uploaded today. You should be getting to about the depth im getting to


thanks mate i'll look now


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

deeper squats


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Take ALL the weight off.

Learn to squat

Add weight


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Take ALL the weight off.
> 
> Learn to squat
> 
> Add weight


ive took this advice thanks.

i thought it was because of the weight i couldnt get down but its my flexibility. ive decided to scrap the squat from my stronglifts programme to concentrate on loosening up and correct form

im uploading more vids to youtube. they should be ready soon to post here if anyone cares to have another look. both bench press and an empty bar squat

thanks again


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

bench looks sweet as but your squat is horrible imo m8 lol, i would use less weight and go all the way down as low as you can, constructive critism


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

empty bar squat






bench press, trying to keep elbows in


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> bench looks sweet as but your squat is horrible imo m8 lol, i would use less weight and go all the way down as low as you can, constructive critism


even with an empty bar i cant get down far enough lol. defo old before my time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you linked the squat vid twice .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

safc49 said:


> even with an empty bar i cant get down far enough lol. defo old before my time


you can you just forgotten how to .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> you linked the squat vid twice .


appologies, fixed now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> you can you just forgotten how to .


lol. well thats me fecked my memory isnt worth st1t:confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dynamic stretching try those in the videos to get you loosened up .


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

safc49 said:


> even with an empty bar i cant get down far enough lol. defo old before my time


lool, its still a big improvement tho m8, if u keep doing it as low as poss you will prolly increase ur flexibility


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> dynamic stretching try those in the videos to get you loosened up .


good man thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> lool, its still a big improvement tho m8, if u keep doing it as low as poss you will prolly increase ur flexibility


 :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bench looks better although you have a massive imbalance looks like your right handed so pressing the left up first and taking the weight on the right .

dumbells will solve that .

so after you bench do dbs as assistance .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Take ALL the weight off.
> 
> Learn to squat
> 
> Add weight


forgot to give ya a like :wink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like your dog

Get your butt on the ground.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> bench looks better although you have a massive imbalance looks like your right handed so pressing the left up first and taking the weight on the right .
> 
> dumbells will solve that .
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is your right arm 3 inches shorter than your left ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I like your dog
> 
> Get your butt on the ground.


that my goal mate, im raging ive been doing it wrong all this time as its probably my favourite exercise. now back to square one :cursing:

but im so glad i posted up those videos

cheers


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is your right arm 3 inches shorter than your left ?


lol. i think my right arm is weaker than my left. im right handed though.

i need to concentrate on trying to lift the bar evenly


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I am the size of the guy in your pic


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I am the size of the guy in your pic


lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

short arm?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

it looks really bad. i'll keep an eye on how i put my shoulder blades on the bench next time incase thats throwing me off

i honestly dont know. ive always put it down to left arm being stronger

im not sure both arms are locked out, i try not to lock them


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

left arm is deffo locked


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> left arm is deffo locked


i thought i looked locked too. i was hoping it was just shadow. i need to keep that in mind. maybe im still pushing with my left as im waiting on my right arm to catch up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

left is going first to tip the weight on to the right , your brain knows your right can handle the weight .

good job i spotted your sh1tty bench tech haha .

just have to re learn then move forward its the only way .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

so you think you can squat

so you think you can bench

sorted


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> so you think you can squat
> 
> so you think you can bench
> 
> sorted


ewen gave me the "so you think you can squat"

i'll have a look for the bench one

thanks again


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I had the exact same problems, I though my squat was fine until i asked someone in the gym to take a look at my form and was quickly informed that it was ****! I was only squatting as far as you are.

I dropped the weight right back and spent time perfecting my form. It took a while but now i am finally at the stage where I am slowly increasing the weight.

Now I am aware of the problem I notice when my form is starting to slip.

It was impatience on my part as I wanted to increase the weight quickly etc and as I did I got lazy with my technique.

Dont be in a hurry to increase the weight and sacrifice form.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Get the squat tech right and deadlift will fly up .


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> Get the squat tech right and deadlift will fly up .


sweet


----------



## jason71 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'M Just starting out but invested in Rippetoes' starting strength book and dvd so will impart the advice he gives:

A good exercise to increase your squat flexibility is to stand feet shoulder width apart toes pointing out 30 degrees. Squat as low as you can go put hands in a prayer position and place your elbows on the inside of your knees and push each one away. This will force your legs to follow the track of your feet and should enable you to go parallel. He also says that you should be looking down on the floor about five feet away from you (other info seems to say look up but according to him this kills hip drive). Imagine a chain attached to your belt loop pulling you up for the return as the up should come from the sacral area.

Hope this helps


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry about the delay.

Firstly we need to establish what exactly you are trying to achive with the squat - are you in this for maximal strength, muscle size, athleticism etc?

It's cak for all of them at the moment so once that is known then we can see what we need to do to improve your technique.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Sorry about the delay.
> 
> Firstly we need to establish what exactly you are trying to achive with the squat - are you in this for maximal strength, muscle size, athleticism etc?
> 
> It's cak for all of them at the moment so once that is known then we can see what we need to do to improve your technique.


no probs mate thanks. id like to gain some muscle more so than strength. nothing major. my end goal is to be lean, not big mate


----------



## ~Ironmind~ (May 10, 2012)

Little tip for the bench, imagine you're pulling the bar in half, I find this focuses the extra strength of your stronger arm away from pushing too quickly and allows you to go up more evenly. A few weeks/months of dumbbell presses will help massively too, I remember when my form was that wonky and it went fairly quick with lots of db presses.

Great squatting video


----------

